# OpenCourseWare (OCW)



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (1 يونيو 2006)

أخواني الكرام في البداية أود أن أوضح مفهوم OCW . والذي يمثل نهضة حقيقية لدى الجامعات العالمية التي رغبت في إفادة العالم أجمع من خلال طرح موادها التعليمية من دروس ومحاضرات ومواد نصية أو صوتية أو فيديو مجانا للجميع ومن أي مكان في العالم . وكانت المبادرة لجامعة MIT الأمريكية عام 2001 والتي طرحت كل ما في جعبتها -وما زالت تطرح- من مواد علمية ومحاضرات فيديو وتبعتها بذلك جامعات شتى من أمريكا وفرنسا واليابان والصين على حد علمي ولا أدري إن كانت هناك جامعات أخرى, حقيقة هذا النظام لا يقدم فقط شروحاً هندسية بل يقدم شروحاً تفصيلية في شتى مجالات التعليم المختلفة.
كما أشيد بأن هذا النظام يستخدم للطلبة فقط Undergraduate بل يخدم المتخرجين Graduate.
يتسم هذا الأسلوب بسهولة الشرح وذلك بإستخدام أما مناهج موثقة Documented أو مرئية Video أو سمعية Audio.
وإليكم موقع الجامعة الأولى المطبقة لهذا النظام
الصفحة الرئيسية للــ OCW في جامعة MIT
http://ocw.mit.edu/index.html
فكما ترون الصورة التالية تمثل الصفحة الرئيسية للموقع




فعند الضغط على قائمة المناهج تظهر لك قائمة الأقسام التي بها العديد والعديد من المناهج, أنظر الصورة التالية




حيث يمكنك تحميل المناهج من خلال الضغط على القسم التابع لها.
الآن لنذهب إلى الجزء الخاص بالمحاضرات المرئية والسمعية, أنظر الصورة التالية




بعد النقر على القسم الذي تم إختياره, ستظهر لك هذه الصورة




بعد النقر على الجزء الخاص بالمحاضرات المرئية, تظهر لك الصورة التالية




يمكنك الآن مشاهدة المحاضرات المرئية, ولكن هذا يطلب الإتصال بالإنترنت لمشاهدتها, وليس تحميلها, وهذا بكل تأكيد ليس في مصلحتنا, فكيف يتم تحميل تلك المحاضرات؟
يستكمل...
ملاحظة الموضوع منقول مع بعد التعديل​


----------



## تقوى الله (1 يونيو 2006)

*ليتنا نكون هكذا...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا" لك اخي الكريم علي تقديم مثل هذا الموقع لمثل تلك الجامعات العالمية ، 
بالفعل تصفحت الموقع فهو مميز حقا" ، 
ونتمني ان لو تكون جامعتنا مثل هذه الجامعات .
ليتنا نتقدم كهذا ...  
والله الموفق ،،، والله المستعان ،،،​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (1 يوليو 2006)

*كيفية تحميل ملفات العرض المرئي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إستكمالاً للموضوع, سيتم شرح كيفية تحميل المحاضرات المرئية من خلال موقع http://ocw.mit.edu/index.html
تقوم الجامعة برفع ملفات الفيديو على موقعين هما
http://mfile.akamai.com/
http://www.archive.org/
بعدما تذهب إلى صفحة الجامعة التي بها محاضرات الفيديو, إتبع التالي
1- قم بالنقر بالزر الأيمن Right Click ثم قم بإختيار Copy a shortcut
2- قم بفتح نافذه جديدة في برنامج Internet Explorer وقم بلصق الرابط, ولا تقوم بالضغط على Enter حيث سنقوم ببعض التعديلات في الرابط.
3- هنالك إحتمالان إما أن يكون الملف مرفوع على موقع http://mfile.akamai.com/ أو موقع 
http://www.archive.org/
فإذا كان على موقع http://mfile.akamai.com/
مثل هذا الرابط
http://mfile.akamai.com/7870/rm/mitstorage.download.akamai.com/7870/6/6.002/f03/videolectures/mit-6.002-lec-mit-10250-04sep2003-0000-80k.rm
ببساطة قم بعمل تعديل على رابط المشاهدة وذلك باستبدال الجزء 
الأول من الرابط فقط http://mfile.akamai.com/7870/rm/mitstorage.download.akamai.com/7870
بــــــــــ
http://ocw.mit.edu/ans7870 
ليصبح رابط التحميل هو 
http://ocw.mit.edu/ans7870/6/6.002/f03/videolectures/mit-6.002-lec-mit-10250-04sep2003-0000-80k.rm

أما إذا كان موقع الرفع هو http://www.archive.org/
لنفترض ان رابط المشاهدة لمحاضرة ما هو ​http://www.archive.org/*stream*/mitocw.18.03.f03.videolectures/mit-ocw-18.03-lec1-05feb2003-220k.rm ​فما عليك الا استبدال كلمة stream بكلمة download ليكون رابط التحميل هو الاتي : 
http://www.archive.org/download/mitocw.18.03.f03.videolectures/mit-ocw-18.03-lec1-05feb2003-220k.rm
وبهذا نكون قد أنهينا شرح كيفية التحميل
ملاحظة: الموضوع منقول مع بعض التعديلات​


----------

